# Coverage



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear All

There will be a feature on DP on national British television later this month. Date mooted is 26th, but I will confirm in due course.

It's going to be a significant breakthrough in terms of awareness raising.

Kindest wishes


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know! Awareness is something that's sorely needed.


----------

